# iPod Photo Cache ???



## cameleone (16 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour à tous

Ayant synchronisé hier mon nouvel iPod 60 Go avec iPhoto (tranfert de toutes les photos avec option optimisation pour l'iPod), je me retrouve avec un dossier iPod Photo Cache (dans ma bibliothèque iPhoto) qui ne pèse pas moins de 3,3 Go pour une photothèque d'un peu plus de 4 Go... Qu'est-ce que c'est que ça ??? On peut virer ? Ca partira au redémarrage (je n'ai pas encore testé) ?

Edit : j'ai testé. Fermeture de session, redémarrage. Ca ne part pas... C'est énorme ! Ca voudrait dire que transférer ses photos sur son iPod revient à quasiment doubler la taille de sa photothèque ???


----------



## chroukin (16 Novembre 2005)

Bizarre car dans mon cas (iPod Nano 2GO) mon iPod Photo cache ne prend que 5,3% de la taille du dossier photo que j'ai transféré sur mon iPod. 

Je pense que ça vient du fait que j'ai supprimé iPhoto et que je stocke simplement mes photos dans des dossiers, alors iPhoto (qui n'existe plus sur mon ordinateur) n'a pas besoin de générer des informations sur les miniatures crées pour l'occasion. Je ne suis pas sûr que ça t'aide vraiment en revanche :rose:


----------



## cameleone (16 Novembre 2005)

Si, si, ça m'aide un peu : ça confirme ce que je commence à penser - c'est-à-dire utiliser l'iPod comme disque dur pour le stockage des photos. Comment ça se passe dans ce cas-là ? Les photos sont-elles alors accessibles pour être vues sur l'iPod ? Et le transfert, je suppose, se fait à la main ?

C'est tout de même étrange, et ce serait dommage de se priver ainsi de la possibilité d'une synchro automatique avec iPhoto. Mais si c'est pour générer un cache de cette taille-là...


----------



## cameleone (16 Novembre 2005)

Je m'auto-réponds (et je m'auto-flagelle pour avoir demandé avant de faire des recherches...).

La réponse est ici :

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=300225

Ca pourra servir peut-être à d'autres (on se console comme on peut).


----------



## cameleone (20 Novembre 2005)

Oui mais en fait non... 

Si on met le dossier iPod photo cache à la poubelle, à la prochaine synchronisation iTunes annonce que l'iPod est lié à une autre photothèque et demande si l'on veut l'associer à la phothothèque "en cours". On répond non : plus de synchro des photos ; on répond oui : resynchro totale des photos et recréation du cache exorbitant... Activer l'option disque dur et demander l'inclusion des photos en pleine résolution n'arrange rien, iTunes incluant tout de même les vignettes "optimisées" (et créant également le fameux cache...).

Comment faire (à part déplacer sa photohèque sur hdd externe, ce que je ne souhaite pas pour l'instant, ou implanter un plus gros hdd dans l'iBook, ce que je n'envisage pas non plus) ???


----------



## chroukin (20 Novembre 2005)

Tu as demandé une synchronisation automatique des photos sur ton iPod ? Car peut-être qu'il recréé plusieurs cache à chaque fois qu'il synchronise 

Sinon plutôt que d'utiliser le dossier iPhoto, j'utilise des dossiers à part alors peut-être que si tu essaies ça ça fonctionnera...

@+


----------



## cameleone (20 Novembre 2005)

Oui, synchronisation automatique... en fait, il ne recrée pas plusieurs caches, il garde le même (à condition bien sûr de ne pas l'avoir mis à la poubelle), mais sa taille augumente au fur et à mesure des synchros. Pour une photothèque d'un peu plus de 4 Go, le cache est de 3,3 Go. Si la phothothèque grossit (ce qui sera certainement le cas), le cache enflera d'autant.

On peut en effet utiliser des dossiers à part. Mais si j'ai bien compris, ce cache sera de toutes façons créé dans le dossier que tu as choisi de synchroniser. Alors, en effet, on peut envisager la création d'un dossier à part (sur hdd externe par exemple) sur lequel transférer l'ensemble de la phothothèque iPhoto (sachant que c'est bien la totalité de celle-ci que je souhaite avoir sur le iPod - c'est pour ça que j'ai pris un 60 Go... !) et avec lequel synchroniser. Mais c'est tout de même fastidieux comme manpulation !


----------



## chroukin (20 Novembre 2005)

Tu trouves ça fastidieux car tu utilises le dossier iPhoto mais je ne me suis jamais servi d'iPhoto car j'ai essayé et pas adopté (le fait de devoir créer des albums à chaque fois m'a assez saoulé en fait) donc je me sers simplement de dossier et quand je veux visualiser un diaporama je me sers de celui d'Aperçu qui est très bien


----------



## cameleone (20 Novembre 2005)

Moi j'aime bien iPhoto...  Il m'a fallu un temps d'adaptation, mais je m'y suis fait et je trouve que c'est un bon logiciel. La gestion des photos par dossiers, c'était sous Windows (et encore, non, puisque j'utilise Picasa...)  .

Mais que l'on choisisse iPhoto ou un dossier autre ne change rien fondamentalement au problème : la taille du cache !!! Tout au plus celà peut-il "transférer" le problème sur un disque externe de plus grande capacité. Mais l'intérêt du portable se perd alors (impossible d'emporter sa phothothèque en voyage...). Curieux quand même...


----------



## cyberyoyo (4 Juin 2006)

cameleone a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'aime bien iPhoto...  Il m'a fallu un temps d'adaptation, mais je m'y suis fait et je trouve que c'est un bon logiciel. La gestion des photos par dossiers, c'était sous Windows (et encore, non, puisque j'utilise Picasa...)  .
> 
> Mais que l'on choisisse iPhoto ou un dossier autre ne change rien fondamentalement au problème : la taille du cache !!! Tout au plus celà peut-il "transférer" le problème sur un disque externe de plus grande capacité. Mais l'intérêt du portable se perd alors (impossible d'emporter sa phothothèque en voyage...). Curieux quand même...


J'ai le même soucis que toi... As-tu trouver une solution depuis ou alors tu vis avec


----------



## cyberyoyo (3 Octobre 2006)

cyberyoyo a dit:


> J'ai le m&#234;me soucis que toi... As-tu trouver une solution depuis ou alors tu vis avec



Un petit up  
J'ai toujours pas trouv&#233; la r&#233;ponse


----------

